# Mct vs mig vs grapeseed



## Meed4tren (Jun 27, 2018)

Wondering what you homebrewers prefer. I’ve always used mct oil for my brews and I love it. Flows through a 27g like nothing. I was gonna try mig 840, is there a big difference? Is it common to have a reaction to it? I notice I knot on mct quiet often although not that painful. Does mig disperse better then mct?


----------



## monster-ish (Jun 27, 2018)

I've also been curious on mig and whether or not it's worth getting. I currently use mct as well and love it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## armada (Jun 28, 2018)

If it's not broke, don't fix it! MCT is excellent on a variety of levels, from cost to viscosity.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

Meed4tren said:


> Wondering what you homebrewers prefer. I’ve always used mct oil for my brews and I love it. Flows through a 27g like nothing. I was gonna try mig 840, is there a big difference? Is it common to have a reaction to it? I notice I knot on mct quiet often although not that painful. Does mig disperse better then mct?



MCT Rocks


----------



## Kinetix (Jul 23, 2018)

mig painless the holy grail of carrier oils


----------



## johnnythunders (Jul 29, 2018)

I think euro pharmacies from PSL is using mig.  may want to confirm that with reps.  

I've heard a small minority do have reactions to it.  I think it's extremely small percentage.  

I'm about to run some of their compounds for the first time.  Not sure if it's helpful or not but, I can report back on it.  Have never brewed with it.


----------



## thumos (Aug 21, 2018)

I love MCT...thought about mig, but really why?


----------

